# Matte finished cars show off thread



## urotnr (Jan 25, 2008)

Would like to see mk4 jettas but let's see all cars and all colors.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

mat white


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

hey guys not to thread jack, but why are some matte black finishes shinier than others?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

I could be wrong...but it looks like that Lincoln has a satin black finish as opposed to the flat black on the Rolls (which is a f-ing crime...looks like someone rattle canned a six figure car).


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

i see. so basically. flat is pretty much rattle can? hence the dull finish.


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

JETTA420 said:


> i see. so basically. flat is pretty much rattle can? hence the dull finish.


I don't really understand your question. You can spray flat black with a spray gun.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

JETTA420 said:


> why are some matte black finishes shinier than others?


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

I know with glasurit paints, there is a mattening agent that you can add to paint, be it single stage or clearcoat. The more you put in, the more flat the appearance.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

semi-gloss or "satin"








and flat or "matte"


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

oh i gotcha! thanks for the explaination. im a big fan of the semi gloss look.


----------



## funpig (Feb 13, 2003)

My rattle canned flat rabbit








My caddy with matte additive in old VW color


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

JETTA420 said:


> hey guys not to thread jack, but why are some matte black finishes shinier than others?


It all depends on the paint that you use and what sort of chemicles are used in making them. The Phantom has had a flat clear sprayed on it which it a super thick substance and really makes it look flat and like a rattle can was used. The more shiny black is a satin black which uses no sort of clear at all and has a flattening agent in it v.s a gloss, so you shoot it on without putting anything over the top of it. 

I personally HATE working with a flat clear as it's super heavy and very easy to spray too much on and watch it sag. I personally love the single stage black satin.


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike_Honcho said:


> It all depends on the paint that you use and what sort of chemicles are used in making them. The Phantom has had a flat clear sprayed on it which it a super thick substance and really makes it look flat and like a rattle can was used. The more shiny black is a satin black which uses no sort of clear at all and has a flattening agent in it v.s a gloss, so you shoot it on without putting anything over the top of it.
> 
> I personally HATE working with a flat clear as it's super heavy and very easy to spray too much on and watch it sag. I personally love the single stage black satin.


How do you know the phantom had a flat clear sprayed on it?


----------



## vwmk4vr6 (Jan 22, 2010)

Not my car, paint looks unfinished but still beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Riddle me this. How do you care for a properly created satin/matte finish? Can you still wash/wax it? I was told that the more you wash or wax these finishes they will eventually turn out glossy, but I think the person telling me this was speaking more of a true flat paint finish. Is this true?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

the few people i know that have a flattened clear paint use windex to wipe them down at shows. leaves a more streak free finish than quick detailer. 

and like johnnynumfiv said, you can add flattener to most clear coats or single stages out there to give you a matte look. adding diferent percentages of flattener will change the gloss level from an eggsell/semi-gloss shine all the way to a completely flat finish. you can not wetsand and buff a matte finish so the way it dries in the booth is what you get so proper prep/application are key.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

spitfire481 said:


> the few people i know that have a flattened clear paint use windex to wipe them down at shows. leaves a more streak free finish than quick detailer.
> 
> and like johnnynumfiv said, you can add flattener to most clear coats or single stages out there to give you a matte look. adding diferent percentages of flattener will change the gloss level from an eggsell/semi-gloss shine all the way to a completely flat finish. you can not wetsand and buff a matte finish so the way it dries in the booth is what you get so proper prep/application are key.


Thats mostly true, if you use a true mat clear you can wetsand and buff it. the porsche above is mine i use sikkens mat clear and tried buffing small spots and the gloss level didnt change


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

bmxrado said:


> Thats mostly true, if you use a true mat clear you can wetsand and buff it. the porsche above is mine i use sikkens mat clear and tried buffing small spots and the gloss level didnt change


good to know. i have never seen a matte clear that could be buffed and held its gloss level. even the PPG flex n' flat pre flattened clear shines up some when buffed. now i need to get my supplier to let me demo some sikkens matte clear :laugh:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

JETTA420 said:


>


matte pearl = awesome.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

spitfire481 said:


> good to know. i have never seen a matte clear that could be buffed and held its gloss level. even the PPG flex n' flat pre flattened clear shines up some when buffed. now i need to get my supplier to let me demo some sikkens matte clear :laugh:


ya i didnt excpect it to work i even tried it on mirrors i scuffed one an rubbed it back up i couldnt really tell a difference between the too.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Awesome porsche


----------



## Blackfade (Aug 4, 2011)

vwmk4vr6 said:


> Not my car, paint looks unfinished but still beautiful :thumbup:



where did you find pix of this car, have any more?? i have been dying to see a black-fully-shaved-mk4-jetta lol


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mmmmm. Mine is going satin this winter. I have always wanted to try it and will be painting with flex n flat. Only thing I don't like is that I have to mix in my own standard clear to get it to the correct level of satin.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Dubrix (Jul 6, 2011)

^ that's a nice looking car :thumbup:


----------

